
Brite.li – the curated web gets into open beta - britelidev
http://brite.li
======
britelidev
Brite.li - curated web, gets into open beta.

The web is full of amazing products, articles, apps and content. Finding all
the best things for a topic like astronomy or cycling is a hit or miss
depending on how much time people are willing to spend going through search
and evaluating content.

We found curated collections to be useful, if nothing a curated collection
serves as a starting point for further search and discovery. We started off
Briteli to curate the best content for a few selected topics based on popular
web trends and people around us. A typical topic like photography will have
the best (surely subjective) apps, articles and content chosen by our
curators.

Give it a spin and let us know what you think.

Web version: [http://brite.li](http://brite.li) Android App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slidingbit...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slidingbits.briteli)

We also plan to introduce user collections as soon as possible. Meanwhile if
you find the idea interesting, shout out to your circles and share the
message. We'd like to hear as many opinions and criticisms as possible.

